# Caption the image above you



## Hooded Shadow (Feb 17, 2014)

so kinda like caption the avatar above you except with random images. 

so folks caption this.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2014)

"Shouldn't have eaten those tacos..."



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 11, 2015)

Beware of my laser eye! I am not afraid to use it!



Spoiler: pic



[image removed]


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 1, 2015)

If I pose like this, are you sure that action figures made in this pose will sell really well with the children?


----------

